

New Way to Monitor Your Logs for Performance Problems - KarenS
https://www.loggly.com/blog/using-loggly-monitor-logs-performance-problems/

======
mjosofsky
I'm building an app that has a big server so Loggly could be a valuable way
for me to gain insight into my users.

------
DanjaMouse
Interesting, thanks for sharing. I'm going to try this out.

